# Help finding a game farm



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
My boss has asked me to find a bird club to register with so that we can take clients of ours hunting for upland game and waterfowl if there is such a combination. Can you guys give me some references of some fun places that you have tried? We used to have a membership to Springcreek Outfitters but they are no longer around. We are interested in somewhere northern Utah.

Any help and direction you can offer would be fantastic.
Thanks guys!


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

What does it take to become one of your clients?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SureShot said:


> What does it take to become one of your clients?


+1, what is it that I need to buy? Because, I am sold!


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been taken as a "client" to Sportsman's Paradise up in Paradise (Cache Valley) it is a very well run place. It also specializes in fishing as well. There is no waterfowl that I am aware of, but I have fished it once and hunted twice and really liked both times. I would definitely look into that one. 
The last time there they did a "European" style hunt, where we stood in the bottom valley area and they released the birds from the top where we could not see them. They flew out over us. It was incredible! We were laughing so hard it was hard to shoot. I could not keep my citori loaded. After they were done releasing them we went around and hunted the stray's up with the dogs.

http://www.whitesranch.com/

BugBuilder


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

there is one called wasatch wing and clay. It is about 10miles west of lehi. So it only takes about 35 min to get to from salt lake. Check'm out. I have a membership there.
http://www.wasatchwingandclay.com/


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> I have been taken as a "client" to Sportsman's Paradise up in Paradise (Cache Valley) it is a very well run place. It also specializes in fishing as well. There is no waterfowl that I am aware of, but I have fished it once and hunted twice and really liked both times. I would definitely look into that one.
> The last time there they did a "European" style hunt, where we stood in the bottom valley area and they released the birds from the top where we could not see them. They flew out over us. It was incredible! We were laughing so hard it was hard to shoot. I could not keep my citori loaded. After they were done releasing them we went around and hunted the stray's up with the dogs.
> 
> http://www.whitesranch.com/
> ...


+1


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Jason you coming out for the halloween hunt?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Pleasant Valley Hunting Preserve.... 435-646-3194
They do Phez and Duck/Goose


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Pleasant Valley Hunting Preserve.... 435-646-3194
> They do Phez and Duck/Goose


aka Hicken's Chickens? They are good guys; do you still work up there sometimes?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Pleasant Valley Hunting Preserve.... 435-646-3194
> ...


Nothing for this year... I am kinda sucking hind tit for dogs. I had some bad runs with dogs the last year and the only thing I have is 2 year old pups and one 6 month old.... I had to put one dog down and two got shot....

I know that Brian and John scored some good leases for Goose an Duck around the Basin... So if a guy like to shoot birds that make meals out of my poop... They are the fellers to call....


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

Rigby Ranch in Newton is a good time. No ducks though. But they have alot of good properties that accommodate hunters of all skills and walking abilities. Last time I hunted there we picked up a nice Hun too. Bonus. They have chukkar and pheasant. It's a gorgeous property too. 

The guys name is Val Jay. 

PM me for the guys cell number.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

phishouttawater said:


> Rigby Ranch in Newton is a good time. No ducks though. But they have alot of good properties that accommodate hunters of all skills and walking abilities. Last time I hunted there we picked up a nice Hun too. Bonus. They have chukkar and pheasant. It's a gorgeous property too.
> 
> The guys name is Val Jay.
> 
> PM me for the guys cell number.


I thought I had heard they closed shop?


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

I talked to him on Thursday and he told me that he was good to go whenever I was.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Cool must have been a unfounded rumor...... :|


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I have went out to the Pleasant Valley Hunting Preserve a couple of times and have always had a great time. Keith and the crew are always ready for you out there. They have good flying birds and excellent staff. Earlier this year I took my 2 dogs out with a friend from work and had a blast here is a pic of the trip.[attachment=0:3imspo57]Pheasant Farm 2008.jpg[/attachment:3imspo57] The picture is of the morning hunt. We went back out in the afternoon and got 8 more birds. I would recommend these guys to anyone!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> I have been taken as a "client" to Sportsman's Paradise up in Paradise (Cache Valley) it is a very well run place. It also specializes in fishing as well. There is no waterfowl that I am aware of, but I have fished it once and hunted twice and really liked both times. I would definitely look into that one.
> The last time there they did a "European" style hunt, where we stood in the bottom valley area and they released the birds from the top where we could not see them. They flew out over us. It was incredible! We were laughing so hard it was hard to shoot. I could not keep my citori loaded. After they were done releasing them we went around and hunted the stray's up with the dogs.
> 
> http://www.whitesranch.com/
> ...


All those birds you miss end up in my pasture. (0: I'll have them walking on my deck in a couple of weeks, sometimes there are 20+ birds walking around my hay stack.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

PF you just became the most popular guy on UWN.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

NAH- My packgoats might get shot- I'm sure Mulepacker has the same scenario as I do.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

"Let The Good Time Fly" in Tremonton is a pretty good place. i have hunted the area twice and the birds seem to get up ok if you kick them hard enough. :lol:


----------

